
Machine Learning marketplace for onnx, pmml or pfa? - orgesleka
https://machine-learning1.sharetribe.com/infos/about
======
orgesleka
Do you think there is a market for onnx,pmml or pfa based machine learning
models? I am trying to build one [https://machine-
learning1.sharetribe.com/infos/about](https://machine-
learning1.sharetribe.com/infos/about) What is your opinion on this topic?
Would you sell your pre-trained machine-learning models as pfa, pmml or onnx
if there existed such a market? Who would be your target audience? Thanks for
your help.

